# Steckrute klemmt!



## mika86 (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde,


habe ein Problem und wzar habe ich eine neue Steckrute gekauft und auch gleich mal probeweise zusammen gesteckt!
Nur bekomm ich sie jetzt an einer Stelle nicht mehr auseinander! #d


Evtl. jemand einen Tipp parat?


----------



## Thomas090883 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Also wenns mit vorsichtig an den Ringen festhalten und drehen nicht funktioniert...oh oh...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## alex82 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Mal mit Gummihandschuhen probieren. Und bloss nicht an den Ringen drehen !!


----------



## FeederBenni (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

also prinzipiell erstmal beim auseinanderziehen drehen. wenns damit funktioniert, weiß ich auch nicht sicher... aber eigentlich müsste das ding ja auseinandergehen, wenn irgend eine art schmiermittel dazwischen ist. was man da nehmen kann ohne die rute zu beschädigen weiß ich auch nicht. aber was auch immer du nimms, hinterher würd ichs gut saubermachen und einen minimalen rest dran damit du das problem in zukunft nicht mehr hast. was ist es denn für ne rute??

Mfg Benni


----------



## macke (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Leg sie mal in die Sonne, damit sich die Luft darin ausdehnt.
Habe das Problem auch manchmal, wenn ich in der Nachmittagshitze losgehe und abends wenn es kühler ist die Rute wieder auseinander machen möchte. Da saugt's die Teile richtig an. Wundert mich immer wieder, wie dicht das ganze ist!
Gibt für Steckverbindungen auch einen Graphitstift. Habe damit mal eine "Problemrute" behandelt und hat super funktioniert. Aber dazu musst Du sie erstmal auseinander bekommen... |rolleyes
Wie schon geschrieben, vorsichtig drehen... Ansonsten ab damit zum Händler!

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## orchidee (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Blos nicht mit irgend welchen flüssigen Schmiermitteln da rangehen, das verschlimmert die Sache nur.

Im Gegensatz zum Vorposter hatte ich gute Erfahrungen durch Kühlen der Steckverbindung.
Danach habe ich das dann noch halbwegs(schon mit einigem Kraftaufwand) auseinander bekommen.

Um die Verbindung auf Dauer gängiger zu machen, am besten mit Graphitpulver behandeln.

Viel Glück!


----------



## mika86 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Ist eine Brwoning Syntec Force Match!
An den Ringen anpacken wird nix da die sehr Filigran sind!
Mit Gummihandschuhen drehen lässt sich da auch nix!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Ich versuche mal einen Vorgang zu erläutern der eigentlich immer gefunzt hat. Nichts mit drehen oder Ringe anpacken das ist beides nicht gut für den Blank.

Nimm die Rute in die Hände, eine Hand links und die andere rechts der klemmenden Steckverbindung. Das machst du aber nicht vor der Brust sondern rücklings hinter den Kniekeelen. Praktisch hinter dir. 
Dann packst du mit den Händen ordentlich zu und drückst die Knie auseinander. So hast du den größtmöglichen Zug auf der Steckverbindung. Gerader Zug, bitte nicht dabei drehen.
Du siehst dabei zwar aus wie ein kackender Storch aber das macht nix. 
Wenn das nichts wird geh wieder zum Händler und reklamiere das Teil.


----------



## Karpfen-88 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Das obere Teil der Verbindung erwärmen (Föhn) und dann klappst wieder hab selbst schon einige Ruten damit auseinander bekommen #6


----------



## mika86 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

"Ine pappen!"
100pro! Hat sobutz geklappt! :vik:
danke!


----------



## Knödel (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*



mika86 schrieb:


> "Ine pappen!"
> 100pro! Hat sobutz geklappt! :vik:
> danke!


 
wat ?


----------



## mika86 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*



Meeresangler_Schwerin's Idee hat 100% funktioniert!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

@ Meeresangler-Schwerin:

Kannst Du bitte Fotos einstellen, ich kann mir das nicht so bildlich vorstellen. Ich kann mri vorstellen dass auch noch andere Boardies das gerne sehen würden.... ;-)

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*



mika86 schrieb:


> Meeresangler_Schwerin's Idee hat 100% funktioniert!



Na das ist doch fein, freut mich dir geholfen zu haben. Aber Bilder davon habe ich auch nicht. Wüsste auch nicht wie ich das besser erklären soll. #c


----------



## Stachelritter86 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

War auch nur ein Späßle. Ich stells mir nur lustig vor, diese Position....

nichts für ungut,gell?!

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> @ Meeresangler-Schwerin:
> 
> Kannst Du bitte Fotos einstellen,


 Du willst ja nur nen kackenden Storch sehen...|supergri


----------



## Stachelritter86 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Jupp! Jetzt hast du mich echt erwischt...

Hoffentlich werd ich nicht jetzt gesperrt...


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Unglaublich. |bigeyes

Hatte seit gestern abend auch 2 Teile einer Stecke die nicht mehr auseinander gingen. Mit der "kackenden Storch"-Methode flutschte es sofort auseinander! #6


----------



## Romaniac97 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Ich probiers jetzt auch mal, nicht ganz freiwillig, aus|bigeyes


----------



## Romaniac97 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Hat funktioniert


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Jetzt muss ich mal diesen alten Thread wieder ausgraben. 

Seit ca. 3 Monaten klemmt eine 2,30m lange Meeresrute sowas von bombenfest, dass ich sie auch mit Hilfe von 2 Kumpels bislang nicht auseinandergebracht habe. Kein mm hat sich die Steckrute bislang in irgendeine Richtung bewegt. . 

Jegliche Versuche von "Drehen", "Kalt machen" und "Warm machen" sind fehlgeschlagen. Das Ding saß fest wie verschweißt. 

Seit heute Abend ist sie wieder auseinander - und zwar mit der von Meeresangler_Schwerin hier beschriebenen Methode:

Man geht leicht in die Knie, positioniert den Rutenblank von hinten an seinen Kniekehlen. Eine Hand links von der Steckverbindung, die andere Hand rechts von der Steckverbindung. Dann die Rute gut festhalten und die Oberschenkel auseinanderdrücken. 

Das Problem bei klemmenden Steckverbindungen ist, dass man seine Kraft nicht vernünftig einsetzen kann - durch die beschriebene Methode kann man tatsächlich richtig Kraft aufwenden und dann klappt es auch  

Extratipp:
Häufig rutscht man an den Kohlefaser Blanks mit den Händen ab. Einen absolut sicheren Halt hat man, wenn man neben der Steckverbindung etwas Krepp-Klebeband wickelt und Gummihandschuhe (Einweg-Handschuhe sind ausreichend) beim "ziehen" verwendet. 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man meine Meeresrute jemals wieder auseinanderbekommt - aber es hat tatsächlich geklappt. #6


----------



## Andal (30. September 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Der "Kackende Storch" wirkt eben Wunder! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*



Andal schrieb:


> "Kackende Storch"


:q:q:q


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*



Andal schrieb:


> Der "Kackende Storch" wirkt eben Wunder! #6



Erstaunlich das du bei allem möglichen immer gleich die korrekte Bezeichnung parat hast. Nicht schlecht!

Den Trick kannte ich auch, hab das am Wasser auch schon mal anwenden müssen.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Schau dir die Aktion mal von der Seite an... dann weißt was und warum!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. September 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Ich stell mir grad den weißbärtigen Andal mit hochrotem Kopf in der Hocke vor, dazu kommen ein paar deftige bayowarische Flüche über seine Lippen....

:g:vik:


Nix wie weg hier....|muahah:


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Moin 



Meine güte das Kopfkino werde dieses bild nicht mehr los #d


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

grins - geht mir auch so..

Ich stell mir das aber auch mit Franzl vor ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Das nennt sich ganz offiziell so, da hat Andal völlig recht.
 Ich finde Franzl sollte ein Video davon machen zum besseren Verständnis wie das funzt. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich finde Franzl sollte ein Video davon machen zum besseren Verständnis wie das funzt. :m


:vik::vik::vik::vik:
Dafür!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich finde Franzl sollte ein Video davon machen zum besseren Verständnis wie das funzt. :m




Auch dafür!!!!:vik:


----------



## Laserbeak (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Ist aber eigentlich ein alter Hut. Ich habe vor laaaaaaanger Zeit mal ein Buch geschenkt bekommen. Von -festhalten-
Ekkehard Wiederholz.
Ich habe beim lesen sehr sehr oft mehr als nur gegrinst.....
Aber in diesem Buch war auch genau dieser Trick beschrieben. Vieles andere in diesem Werk war ziemlich seltsam (Köderarten und Fangmethoden....), aber das scheint ja denn doch zu funktionieren.
Aber ..... Storch hieß das da nicht, denke ich


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Ich bin am Wochenende beim Fischen und weil ich grad einen sehr sozialen Moment habe, sollt ihr ein Storchenbild von mir haben, spätestens am Montag ist es hier dann zu besichtigen. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Geil - her damit ;-)


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Ich weiss nicht, ob ihr das wirklich wollen tut....... |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Ich bin auch noch unschlüssig. |bigeyes

Bekommt der Thread hier dann ein "Mature Content" Label wie bei LiveLeak, wo man erst bestätigen muss das man über 18 ist und solche Bilder auch vertragen kann??


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Keine Bange, aber bei diesem uralt-simpel Trick scheint es einen gewissen Nachlehrbedarf zu geben. Was machen wenn und dann tun, damit nicht wieder... das sollt ihr haben.

Außerdem, wer zuerst schreit, der muss es auch aushalten können! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

Wenn ich ein Video machen soll, sag Bescheid ;-)


----------



## Pippa (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steckrute klemmt!*

..........


----------

